# Soul food/catfish recipes.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always found that catfish is a meat that can either make the very best fish meal imaginable or if done incorrectly, be something barely edible. After some trial and a few "errors", I wanted to share a recipe that has worked great for me the last several times I've done it. Also, if you guys have favorite catfish recipes, I would love to see them and possibly give them a try.

The subject is fresh in mind as I was teaching my daughter about "soul" food a couple days ago and we had fun making dinner with a batch of catfish fillets I had from the summer. It was so good I wish I had more. Also, if you have any recipes for sides to go with catfish, I would like to hear about that too. 

Anyhow, here is my recipe. 

1. One batch of catfish fillets. (One 19-24 inch channel catfish is sufficient for one batch for 2 people in my family) 

2. Marinade the catfish in milk for 4-6 hours minimum, overnight is better. 

3. After marinading, slice the fillets into medium sized strips. This insures even cooking, which can sometimes be a problem with a thick, full catfish fillet. 

4. Prepare a bowl with 1 cup milk and 1 egg. Mix. 

5. In another bowl, mix 1 cup of corn meal, 1 cup flour, garlic salt to taste (approx 1/2 tbsp), 2 tsp of pepper, and a dash of Italian seasoning. You can add other flavors to taste. 

6. Soak fillet in egg and milk mixture then put in corn meal bowl to coat thoroughly. 

7. Fry in hot oil long enough to cook thoroughly. 

8. Eat up!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and maybe throw in a little Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning.


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

interest recipe, all simple and clarify


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I've always found that catfish is a meat that can either make the very best fish meal imaginable or if done incorrectly, be something barely edible. After some trial and a few "errors", I wanted to share a recipe that has worked great for me the last several times I've done it. Also, if you guys have favorite catfish recipes, I would love to see them and possibly give them a try.
> 
> The subject is fresh in mind as I was teaching my daughter about "soul" food a couple days ago and we had fun making dinner with a batch of catfish fillets I had from the summer. It was so good I wish I had more. Also, if you have any recipes for sides to go with catfish, I would like to hear about that too.
> 
> ...


That's a good recipe, standard stuff where I come from. We normally served fried catfish with hush puppies or fries, cooked greens (spinach, collard, turnip or beet) and cornbread. I (we) liked to cook the greens in water with bacon and then serve the greens with some of the liquid over cornbread. sometimes rice.
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Corn on the cob goes great with fried catfish.

When I lived in Illinois I always had a 500-hook fishing license. Ran bank poles, trot lines and jugs for catfish. Had a couple turtle traps. 

When we were going to junior high and high school we would clean catfish at the catfish farm north of town for a little spending money. 

The stories I could tell.
.


----------

